# 3.5g tank mates?



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello everyone ! ive constantly been lookin at my lil Lucifer in his tank and he just looks so... blah! it looks very very empty. i went to a few differnt petstores and none of the sales clerks are as helpful as you all are
so would you guys mind helping me with some tank mates?
its a 3.5 gallon tank with a filter, light, but no heater ( dont know where to get one because stores wont sell me one? ) 

what kind of little fish friends can i get for lucifer? =D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

In a 3.5g I would say snails and shrimp are about ur only options, if I were you I would go with 3-4 ghost shrimp


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you veganchick !
do you think any petstore would have them? or should i go to a special fish store?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Just about any store which carries fish will have ghost shrimp (or grass shrimp, which also work). That is because these shrimp are often simply used as feeder food, and so are quite cheap and common. Most of my LFS sell them for 5-10 shrimp per dollar, so, quite cheap. 

When you do go to get them, be sure to look at the tank with the shrimp and study them for a few minutes. Some pet stores do not take good care of their shrimp populations because many people buy them just for fish food, and so think 'who care? They're just going to get eaten." Some of these stores will have very sickly looking shrimp, if that is the case, and you have another pet store available, I recommend going to the other store to see if conditions are better there - it's no good putting sick shrimp in your betta's tank, I can assure you he really won't appreciate any diseases his new company brings with them!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! just go to a store that has fish and there will prly be ghost shrimp! as far as shrimp go they are pretty hardy! If ou got a small plant, or some moss the shrimp would really apreciate it, but you don't need any live plants. Be sure to have a few hiding places in case Lucifer is a bit aggressive when u first get them. Make sure to keep them all well-fed (icluding the betta)


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

ahh awsome guys thanks =D
i shall have to stop by the store sometime soon! 
thank youu !


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Great! ur welcome! post pics and tell us how it goes!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

i definatly will do =D


----------

